# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  اللقاء الفاصل بين الوداد وسيمبا في القاهرة

## salihmob

علمت  الجزيرة الرياضية المباراة الفاصلة بين سيمبا التنزاني والوداد المغربي في  دوري أبطال أفريقيا ستقام على ملعب بتروسبورت بالقاهرة أحد أيام 27-28-29  من شهر أيّار/مايو الحالي وفقاً لما أكّده عامر حسين رئيس لجنة المسابقات  بالاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم. وكان الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم  قد تلقى طلباً من الاتحاد الأفريقي للعبة لاستضافة مصر المباراة، ورد  الاتحاد المصري على الطلب بالموافقة الرسمية، محددا ملعب ستاد بتروسبورت  بالقاهرة لاحتضان اللقاء. وينتظر الاتحاد تحديد الناديين لليوم الذي ستقام  فيه المباراة من الأيام الثلاثة المقترحة. وتأتى المباراة الفاصلة بين الفريقين بعد استبعاد الكاف نادى مازيمبي الكونغولي من البطولة لإشراكه لاعباً غير مقيد بالقائمة.

----------

